# Posting my leave



## weedDPeedMe (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

So it has been over 2 years since I fully recovered from my experience with DP/DR (I felt both for an excruciating 8-10 months). And so given that it has been so long since I've recovered and not been on these forums I wanted to at least give an explanation why. I have benefited from the support of many who are on these forums and can only wish the best of luck to all those who still struggle with DP/DR. If anyone needs some advice PM me and I'll be checking my inbox (but I'll be off the forums) probably about once every two months - to give replies/advice.

Once again, it was helpful to know some of you for the times that I needed it and I can only do my fair share by giving help to those who are still living the dream (see what I did there?)

Best of luck to all.

-Jay


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations  <3 !


----------

